# SheLifts Workout Journal since I'm actually lifting now...



## SheLifts (Aug 9, 2011)

Current weight 161.2
It's appalling, I know...


My workout schedule is arranged according to my upcoming class schedule:

Sunday: Chest and Tri
Monday: Shoulders and Abs
Tuesday: Off
Wednesday: Off
Thursday: Legs and Abs
Friday: Back and Bis
Saturday: Off

On my off days, I intend to do some cardio work, whether it be running or simply doing one of my cardio videos. (Yes, I own some) They are no good if they don't get put into the player though...


Long term goal: (May 2012) Be in my 130's.
Short term goal (10 weeks): (Oct. 17, 2011) Be down 15 lbs. Might be ambitious, but I gotta start somewhere.


This was me in 2006 after I had our son: (not photoshopped in the slightest)





And this will be me again, only better.


----------



## SheLifts (Aug 9, 2011)

*8/7/2011
CHEST / TRI*

Plyo Pushups (on knees)
x8 x8

Bench Press
65x8
75x8

Combo: Incline 15# DB Press / 10# Flye
x8/x20
x8/x20
x8/x20

Lying medicine ball toss (8#)
8x8
8x8

Combo: 15# Lying Tri extension / 20# Tri Press down
x20/x15
x20/x10


----------



## SheLifts (Aug 9, 2011)

*MONDAY 8-8-2011
SHOULDERS / ABS*

OH Medicine Ball Toss (8#)
x8
x8

Combo: BB Upright Row / DB Lateral Raise
35x8 / 5x20
35x8 / 5x20
35x8 / 5x20

DB OH Press
10x20
10x20
10x20

Cable Crunch
20x10
20x10
20x10

Oblique Crunch
x20
x20
x20


Notes: Was a grueling workout. I am amazed at the weakness in my shoulders while doing 5# DB's on the lateral raise. I thought that I'd never finish them. 
I can definitely tell that I do most of the lifting and carrying of my 50# dog food bags on my right side. There is a noticeable difference.


----------



## SheLifts (Aug 9, 2011)

*TUESDAY 8-9-2011
CARDIO*


I'm not sure if I've committed a sin, but I've resurrected Billy Blanks. Yes, tonight I did Tae-Bo Cardio workout.....

36 minutes of pure *HELL!!!* I'm exhausted.

Tomorrow will be sprints.


----------



## SheLifts (Aug 10, 2011)

Schedule change. Tomorrow night is first grade registration, won't be able to work out then. My little man's a first grader now. He had his 6th birthday yesterday... :tear:

Tonight's workout will be legs.


----------



## SheLifts (Aug 10, 2011)

*WEDNESDAY 110810
LEGS*

Swapped up today and tomorrow's workout.

Jump Squat
BWx5
BWx5

Squat
35x10
45x10
55x10

Combo:
Leg Ext / Leg Curl
25x12 / 25x12
25x12 / 25x12
25x12 / 25x12

Romanian Deadlift
35x12
35x12
45x12

Standing Calf Raises
BWx12
BWx12
BWx12

Legs don't feel like jelly, but they're definitely fatigued.


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 10, 2011)

Great log! Keep it up!


----------



## SheLifts (Aug 10, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Great log! Keep it up!


why thanks.


----------



## jagbender (Aug 11, 2011)

Checking in on your progress


----------



## katt (Aug 11, 2011)

Ya gotta love leg day!!!      Mine wasn't the best, but definitely did some damage..lol

Have you tried the Zumba classes yet?  I'm pretty much addicted to them.. tried a few in our area with different instructors, and found the gal I LOVE!  Booty shakin' has never been so fun


----------



## SheLifts (Aug 11, 2011)

My calves are more sore than anything. I'll have to increase some of the weights, which I am surprised about. 


I've never heard of Zumba. I'll look into it though.


----------



## SheLifts (Aug 11, 2011)

No workout for me today. I did a little running in the yard.

I am surprised though, typically after I do anything strenuous with my knees, they hurt for a few days after. No pain this time. Maybe it's because I've been taking fish oils (6 g. per day) which are supposed to be good for joint health. My joints are good and lubed....

Tomorrow is back and biceps workout (or Pull Day). 

edit: actually, today is pull day, it's already 1am.


----------



## SheLifts (Aug 12, 2011)

It's Back and Bi Friday!!! New addition of HIIT!!

FRIDAY 110812
BACK / BI / HIIT

Warm up: Rope pulls

Lat. Pulldown
40x12
50x8
60x4

DB Bent Over Row
10x12
12x8
15x4
*increase next workout

EZ Bar Curl
25x10
35x8
45x3 (4th rep was negative only)

Incline DB Curl
5x12
5x12

Cardio: HIIT
3 min. warmup

6x:
30 sec sprint
1 min walk

3 min cool down


I'm swamped and glycogen depleted. 
Can't type or spell at the moment. I've hit backspace so much you wouldn't believe.


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 12, 2011)

SheLifts said:


> It's Back and Bi Friday!!! New addition of HIIT!!
> 
> FRIDAY 110812
> BACK / BI / HIIT
> ...



Nice work out! I love the feeling of back and bis trained together. Hard to get the seatbelt on adter lol!


----------



## SheLifts (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm glad that I'm working out at home now. I use to work out at a gym 30 minutes away. Man, I hated driving home with shaky arms, barely able to keep them up to hold on to the steering wheel.


----------



## SheLifts (Aug 14, 2011)

Today's warm up, 100+ rounds out of my 9mm, 15-22, and AR-15.

Chest/Triceps workout tonight.


----------



## SheLifts (Aug 14, 2011)

*SUNDAY 110814
CHEST / TRI*

Warm up:
Plyo- pushups against the wall

Bench Press
55x12
65x8
75x4

Incline Fly
10x12
12x8
15x4

Bench Dip
x10
x10

Skull Crushers
15x12
15x12

My chest and arms are jelly right now. No time for cardio tonight, unfortunately. I've got to the my little one in bed early because tomorrow is the first day of school for him and I. 


Monday night = Shoulders / Core / HIIT


----------



## SheLifts (Aug 15, 2011)

Weight this morning: 159.6 (-1.6)


----------



## katt (Aug 15, 2011)

AWESOME!


----------



## SheLifts (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you katt. I'm about to workout again. Apparently, it's healthy for you.


----------



## SheLifts (Aug 15, 2011)

*MONDAY 110815
SHOULDERS / CORE*

Had to do this one quickly because our after school schedule got rearranged due to an exhausted first grader and a much needed nap...

DB OH Press
12x12
15x8
20x4

Lateral Raise
5x12
5x12

Plank Holds
0:30
0:30

No HIIT tonight.   Will do it tomorrow.


----------



## SheLifts (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm thinking next week I'm just going to do a complete Push day instead of splitting it into two days. This way I can do cardio on Monday and won't feel rushed to get them both done. I'll just add the OH Press/Lat raise to my chest/tri workout. I think it'll work a little better this way. I was trying to save time by splitting them up, but it actually made today worse than better.

I have enough stress already, why make Monday's worse than they already are...


----------



## katt (Aug 15, 2011)

sometimes you just have to work with what you've got.   We only have 45 minutes in the morning to get the weights in and that's rushing it I think.  After work is cardio... and,  well,,, I haven't gotten that totally down yet.. lol


----------



## SheLifts (Aug 15, 2011)

I think I poorly predicted this afternoon's success.... I was proven very incorrect in my assumptions.


During June/July I would walk about 45 min to 1 hour each evening, but I'm unable to do that now; there's just too much to do. I'm going to stick with HIIT cardio for a while since it's super time saving.

I use to go to the gym in the morning before work when my wee one was actually "wee" and I felt rushed then. I started going after work for weights and running at the local track on my lunch hour. Fitting in stuff where you can sucks, in all honesty, but I guess you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## SheLifts (Aug 16, 2011)

No workout today because I was at school from 9:30 until 7:30. I hate long days there.

Tomorrow will be a cardio day.


----------



## SheLifts (Aug 18, 2011)

Ok, we'll see how this goes. Yesterday we had a bit of a crisis at my house and I was unable to do HIIT cardio. Tonight is leg night - which I am about to go do - and I'm going to attempt to run afterward.... We'll see how this goes. Hopefully it's not a disaster in the making. I don't want to eat treadmill for dinner....


----------



## Kathybird (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## SheLifts (Aug 18, 2011)

Intense!!

*THURSDAY 110818
LEGS / CORE / HIIT*

Had to keep leg workout to some basics because I was sprinting on the treadmill afterward. 

Squats
45x12
55x8 (was too easy)
80x4
*100x4!!*
*And no knee pain or discomfort after/during either. That's good news!!

Deadlift
65x12
75x8
75x4

Calf Raise
BWx12
BWx12
*With 1 second hold at the top.

Plank holds
BW x 30 sec.
BW x 30 sec.

Cable Crunch
20x12
20x12
*With 1 second hold on the contraction.


HIIT:
3 minute warm up

5x 30 sec sprints
*Tried varying rest intervals. 45 seconds on most. 30 did not give me enough recovery time; 1 minute seemed too much.

Cool down. Not sure how long I did this. Approximately 2 minutes I assume. I forgot what the timer said when I finished my last sprint. Oh well...


Over all, I'm very proud of this workout, even if it is minimal. For only doing squats 3 times in the last 2 years, hitting 100x4 was a great. My old max was 135x1, but I'm not going that high again. My insurance sucks and I'd hate to tear something.


----------



## SheLifts (Aug 21, 2011)

*SUNDAY 111821
PULL / HIIT

Weights:*
Warm up:
Plyo vertical pulls

Lat. Pull Down
40x12
50x8
30x4

DB Row
12x12
15x8
20x4

EZ Curls
25x12
35x8
45x3 (4th was negative only)

Incl. DB Curl
5x12
7x12

*HIIT:*
3 min. warm up

6x:
45 sec walk
30 sec sprint

3 min cool down


I'm tired and ready for supper.


----------



## katt (Aug 29, 2011)

Helloooooooooo........   


Looks like I may need to bust some ass in here....

Where are the FREAKIN' WORKOUTS!


----------



## jagbender (Aug 30, 2011)

SheLifts said:


> Today's warm up, 100+ rounds out of my 9mm, 15-22, and AR-15.
> 
> Chest/Triceps workout tonight.


 

Took my oldest daughter out shooting Saturday.  She shot my Pardini SP .22

I shot 38, 357, .40 .45   felt good to get out of the range again.


----------



## SheLifts (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm such a loser!! School got the best of me and any progress made went by the wayside. 

I've got my doctor's appointment in 2 months (thyroid med. checkup), and she told me that I'd better lose weight before I came back. Plus, I've not seen my family since Christmas of last year (don't ask), and I really want to look good this year. So there's my incentive... I've gotten serious about my diet also. 

I did good this weekend, but I'll be back at school on Monday. There's my weakness... I don't plan enough and I run out of food, and then I go to the cafeteria... and it ain't cheap either... damn school food. it's $4.00 for a chicken sandwich, even then it's a fried chicken finger sandwich. I need to plan better, that's all...

*Workout for 10/22/11
Legs and Calves*

*Squat*
35x12
35x12
35x12

*Leg Extension*
20x12
20x12
20x12

*Sumo Squat*
15x12
15x12
15x12

*Leg Curl*
20x12
20x12
20x12

*Standing Calf Raise*
BWx12
BWx12
BWx12

*Seated Calf Raise*
40x12
40x12
45x12


I'm tired and feeling like Jello. So now I'm going to start my History paper.... at 1:00 am.


----------



## SheLifts (Oct 23, 2011)

*Workout for 10/23/11
Shoulders and Abs*

*DB OH Press*
10x12
10x12
10x12
*
Front Raise*
5x12
5x12
5x12

*Lateral Raise*
2.5x12
2.5x12
2.5x12

*Reverse fly*
2.5x12
2.5x12
2.5x12

*Ball Crunch*
x12
x12
x12

*Bicycle Crunch*
x12
x12
x12

I'll be really sore tomorrow. It's going to be nearly impossible to put my back pack on.... 

This workout just seems excessive to me, but it's supposed to be an introductory workout for a couple of weeks. I suppose that's why I was using 2.5# plates instead of the weenie pink 5 pounder.... 

What does that say... if the 5#'s are the weenie ones and I was using 2.5.... Boy have I fallen far...


----------



## SheLifts (Oct 27, 2011)

Latest workouts:

*Monday 10/24/11  ---  Rest*

*Tuesday 10/25/11
Quick pull workout*

*Lat Pull Dn* (trying to determine weights)
20x12
30x12
40x12 (keep 40)

*1 Arm DB Row* (R & L)
10x12
10x12
10x12

*Cable Row*
30x12
30x12
30x12

*Underhand Cable Pull Dn*
35x12
35x12
35x12


*Tuesday 10/26/11  ---  Rest

Thursday 10/27/11  --- Chest/Tri later tonight.*


I'm adding cardio back into it this week.


----------



## SheLifts (Oct 27, 2011)

*Thursday 10/27/11
Chest & Tri
*
*Pushups*
kneesx12
kneesx12
kneesx12

*DB Bench Press*
15x12
15x12
20x12
*20# felt sloppy, so I'll keep 15.

*DB Flye*
10x12
7x12
7x12

*Tri Cable Push Down*
20x12
20x12
20x12
*
Tri OH DB Extension*
12x12
12x12
12x12
*Left is much weaker, so I did 5x15 extra set on left side.

*Cardio:*
HIIT 14:00
3 min warm up
5 or 6 intervals of: 30 sec sprint, 1 min. walk
3 min cool down


Grueling workout, really it was. But I liked it.


----------



## SheLifts (Oct 27, 2011)

Random thoughts....

On a good note, my new night sights should be in tomorrow for my Taurus. I'm excited to see the difference they will make.  And the colored sights for my 15-22 will be in also. They come in a multicolored pack, so I get to choose which color I want to replace my front post with. 

And, Dustin won Top Shot. I approve. 

Yea!!


----------

